# 5 Eggs to date.



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

My birds have 5 eggs to date, the first one was around the 1st of the month (at least thats when we noticed it). The parents are both greys and they have done this before. My wife got a couple pictures before daddy sais no more. thought ide share them...be happy.

CLICK TO ENLARGE.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Those eggies are so cute. Spring must be in the air what with everyone laying eggs. =)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute  Spring is definitely in the air


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

verry cute


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the little eggies, hopefully you get some beautiful babies


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Great news hope you get more pics soon of the cute eggies


----------

